# How long is too long to leave on gross lees?



## pete1325 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all, just a quick question: We pressed a week ago (Sunday) and I have been too busy to rack off the gross lees. How long is too long on the gross lees? I plan to do it tomorrow, will I be okay? It's Merlot from grapes. Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2011)

Tomorrow will be ok but dont wait any longer then that!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Wade get 'er off asap.


----------



## pete1325 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all, well I racked last night, (3) six gallon carboys. All went well, got a little tipsey siphoning the new wine......that's the best part of this hobby. It cleared pretty well considering it's only been a week, no help thus far. Very light color red/rosie for a Merlot. (?) I plan to let it sit for a month before experimenting.....e.g., adding tannin and/or oak chips. 

I've never done a MLF before, worth doing?


----------



## robie (Oct 31, 2011)

pete1325 said:


> Hi all, well I racked last night, (3) six gallon carboys. All went well, got a little tipsey siphoning the new wine......that's the best part of this hobby. It cleared pretty well considering it's only been a week, no help thus far. Very light color red/rosie for a Merlot. (?) I plan to let it sit for a month before experimenting.....e.g., adding tannin and/or oak chips.
> 
> I've never done a MLF before, worth doing?



You have to do the mlf before you add the stabilizing Kmeta dosage after all fermentation is complete. Yes, mlf can help smooth out a wine. You need to read up on the process and decide if you want to do it. If your wine is now in secondary, you will need to decide fairly quickly if you want to do an mlf.

To do an mlf, you need to make sure your free SO2 level, TA, and PH are all within the range of the mlb you intend to use.


----------



## pete1325 (Oct 31, 2011)

Now I know why I never did it before......too complicated for my wee little brain. Thanks.


----------



## robie (Oct 31, 2011)

pete1325 said:


> Now I know why I never did it before......too complicated for my wee little brain. Thanks.



You should be OK without an mlf; Merlot is already a little smoother/softer than say, a Cab or Syrah. Next time you can research mlf and maybe try it.


----------

